# airport detecte pas airport express



## sbg1 (22 Juin 2008)

bonjour a tous

voilà je suis equipé d un imac, d une borne wifi sagem livebox et du petit airport express

je branche express et il clignote orange , utilitaire airport ne le trouve pas.. pourquoi?

de plus quand je branche express a l imac en ethernet là pas de probleme l utilitaire aiport le trouve...

tout ce que je veux c'est russir a ecouter itunes sur ma chaine hifi grace a express.. mais c'est la galere .

si quelqu'un a une solution ce serais super..

merci

seb


----------



## Gidéhef (22 Juin 2008)

Par éthernet, tu configures ta borne avec Utilitaire Airport>Configuration manuelle, ongle "Sans fil". Tu lui donnes les coordonnées de ton réseau wifi : nom de la borne et clé Wep ou Wpa.

Et, si tu veux qu'elle soit reconnue par ta livebox, au moment où tu relance ta borne, tu mets ta livebox en configuration de reconnaissance d'un nouveau périphérique.

Ensuite, tout devrai fonctionner et ta borne passera au vert après avoir clignotté sur l'orange pendant quelques secondes.


----------



## sbg1 (22 Juin 2008)

c'estque je l ai deja fait mais qd je veux essayer de lui dire d aller sans fil il ne veut rien d'autre que ethernet.. ou ipope enfin un truc com ça

donc de ce fait ça ne marche jamais

donc elle n'es pas activé et ma livebox ne la trouve pas


----------



## Mag31100 (15 Août 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème!

Comme j'ai l'Apple Care je les ai appelé, ils m'ont fait "zapper" la PROM, redémarrer mon Macbook sans la batterie, resetter l'Airport Express (ça je l'avais déjà fait avant) : le résultat est le même...
Du coup ils m'en envoient une autre!:mouais: A aucun moment ils m'ont fait brancher l'Airport Express par ethernet pour vérifier la config, pourtant je leur avis dit que ça marchait en ethernet... Enfin bref, je verrai bien si ça fonctionne avec la nouvelle...


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

je ne suis pas sûr qu'une livebox sagem gère le WDS:mouais:


----------



## Mag31100 (15 Août 2008)

Hé bien 10 mn après mon post sur ce topic, je me dis que je vais quand même faire un dernier essai, on sait jamais après tout... J'ouvre l'utilitaire Airport et là MIRACLE : mon Airport express est détectée!  Je la configure pour qu'elle rejoigne mon réseau Livebox, et... ça marche! AirTunes marche aussi nickel... J'y crois pas, depuis hier je bataille et là sans raison d'un coup elle est détectée :mouais:

J'ai plus qu'à rappeler Apple Care pour annuler l'envoi de la nouvelle borne :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

comme tout routeur, un redémarrage est nécessaire pour la prise en compte des paramètres 

donc livebox peut gérer une borne distante


----------



## dumarais (15 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Dans la même idée, es-ce que quelqu'un sait également si une freebox sait reconnaître une borne Airport Express à distance et lui transmettre l'internet par le Wifi pour le router à plusieurs Mac.
Merci


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

sur le principe oui
c'est un périphérique qui gère le dhcp, donc sait accrocher une IP
Ensuite la passer en mode pont
rebooter le tout
déguster


----------



## vanfred (15 Août 2008)

sbg1 a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> voilà je suis equipé d un imac, d une borne wifi sagem livebox et du petit airport express
> 
> ...



+ 1
Exactement le même problème 
Sauf que c'est sur un MacBookPro et une FreeBox 
Mais j'ai tout essayé et je craque !!!!!


----------



## vanfred (15 Août 2008)

Mag- a dit:


> Hé bien 10 mn après mon post sur ce topic, je me dis que je vais quand même faire un dernier essai, on sait jamais après tout... J'ouvre l'utilitaire Airport et là MIRACLE : mon Airport express est détectée!  Je la configure pour qu'elle rejoigne mon réseau Livebox, et... ça marche! AirTunes marche aussi nickel... J'y crois pas, depuis hier je bataille et là sans raison d'un coup elle est détectée :mouais:
> 
> J'ai plus qu'à rappeler Apple Care pour annuler l'envoi de la nouvelle borne :rateau:



je n'ai pas encore eu ta  chance, mais au cas où j'arriverais à détecter mon AirportExpress, peux-tu me dire où se trouve AirTunes et comment fais t-on pour configurer iTunes pour que le so sorte sur la chaine et non sur les hauts parleurs du portable ?
merci


----------



## vanfred (15 Août 2008)

dumarais a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Dans la même idée, es-ce que quelqu'un sait également si une freebox sait reconnaître une borne Airport Express à distance et lui transmettre l'internet par le Wifi pour le router à plusieurs Mac.
> Merci




J'ai suivi les instructions suivantes que j'avais lu sur un précédent post:


_Paramétrage de la Freebox HD à partir de l'interface de gestion, rubrique "Fonction Wifi" (rubrique bien cachée...)
- Canal : 11 (choisissez celui que vous voulez, mais c'est important d'utiliser le même pour les 2 appareils)
- Canal automatique : non cochée
- Réseau : choisissez le nom que vous voulez, évidemment
- Réseau masqué : non cochée
- Protection : WPA (TKIP + AES) 
- Clef : choisissez ce que vous voulez, MAIS AVEC 13 LETTRES, du type "abcdefghijklm"

Cliquez ensuite sur "Envoyer" et quand on vous le dit, relancez la Freebox
_


----------



## dumarais (16 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> sur le principe oui
> c'est un périphérique qui gère le dhcp, donc sait accrocher une IP
> Ensuite la passer en mode pont
> rebooter le tout
> déguster



Le mode pont me délivre une adresse IP local qui ne me permet pas de surfer sur internet.
J'ai essayé la borne Airport Express en mode adressage d'une adresse IP, sans succès non plus.
A mon avis je ne suis pas très loin de la solution... je cherche encore.
Pour info, ma borne est en mode WDS distant avec une freebox v4+carte wifi comme WDS principal, et oui, elles communiquent !
La freebox en mode wifi et routeur délivre bien une adr IP à la borne, mais mon mac ne la récupère pas.

Merci pour votre aide vleroy et vanfred


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

dumarais a dit:


> Le mode pont me délivre une adresse IP local qui ne me permet pas de surfer sur internet.
> J'ai essayé la borne Airport Express en mode adressage d'une adresse IP, sans succès non plus.
> A mon avis je ne suis pas très loin de la solution... je cherche encore.
> Pour info, ma borne est en mode WDS distant avec une freebox v4+carte wifi comme WDS principal, et oui, elles communiquent !
> ...



en mode pont, ton AE doit juste servir de relais, c'est ton routeur wifi principal qui fixe l'ip de ta machine
Ca c'est le principe

surtout, je t'invite à ne pas faire cohabiter deux dHCP


----------



## dumarais (16 Août 2008)

Du coup, j'ai essayé pas mal de config, mais sans succès 
Avec une liaison wifi entre la freebox et la AE, mode routeur pour l'une ou pour l'autre (pas les 2 ensemble bien sur ), je n'ai jamais réussis à obtenir une adresse IP publique sur mon macbook pour le surf.
Solution adoptée : freebox non wifi, non routeur branchée avec un câble ethernet sur la borne airport express configurée elle-même en routeur et mode partager une adresse IP publique. La borne AE nouvelle génération est suffisament puissante pour me transmettre un très bon signal du RDC à l'étage.
Par la même occasion, mon imprimante Canon MP600R wifi est partagée par la borne AE et fonctionne en impression et scanner.
C'est du tonnerre !!!
Encore merci pour votre aide qui m'a permis de mieux comprendre le fonctionnement de la borne Airport Express.
A bientôt.


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

pour terminer, je vais te donner un avis qui en vaut un autre
La partie modem doit rester indépendante de la partie routeur
La freebox chez moi m'assure la connexion et file direct sur l'airport extrême qui elle relaie sur deux airport express 
et le serveur en IP statique et donc en dmz sur l'IP fixe gazouille comme un charme 

Dans la théorie, ton premier montage devait fonctionner, mais la réalité est souvent différente


----------



## Mag31100 (19 Août 2008)

vanfred a dit:


> je n'ai pas encore eu ta  chance, mais au cas où j'arriverais à détecter mon AirportExpress, peux-tu me dire où se trouve AirTunes et comment fais t-on pour configurer iTunes pour que le so sorte sur la chaine et non sur les hauts parleurs du portable ?
> merci



C'est simple, lorsque tu es connecté à ta borne Airport Express, tu as un menu déroulant qui apparait en bas à droite de la fenêtre iTunes te permettant de sélectionner les haut-parleurs


----------

